# Valentine Photo Booth



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

New project!

A young lady my daughter went to school with sent me a message yesterday asking if I could build her a photo booth. She needs it for Friday!  She also sent several pictures and said "anything like this will do". She's in a bind because her uncle was going to build it but backed out at the last minute. That's OK. I can take care of that.

So, I sat down and broke out the sketch pad. 

I sent her my original version and she likes it. Then she asked if I could build it so the top would come off for transportation. I modified the drawing and sent it to her for approval. She loves it so it s all ahead full throttle.

I bought the lumber, so now it is time to make some sawdust out of a stack of 2x4's and cedar fence pickets. One photo booth coming right up!

I am building it using 5/16 inch bolts and wing nuts so she can take the sign and vertical supports apart and haul it off.

Note: I will add support for the table top so it won't sag when someone leans on it. I just didn't include it in the images that I have uploaded.

Here is what I have to work with.
Construction pics coming soon.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang it! I'm one board short! AGAIN! :fie:

This time it was truly my fault. The cut list was correct, but I forgot about the front board on the table top was going to overhang a little and that threw me off. So, I had to cut one of the boards that was designated for the sign and rip 2 inches out of it.

Tomorrow, I will finish making the sign and get it delivered. Heck, it kinda looks like a TIKI Bar ...for short people. :lol:

Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dang you're productive, Mike!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Dang you're productive, Mike!


Yes I'm thinking Mike is really a cyborg from the future . Tough call


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

You guys are funny. I am just trying to help the young lady out. She will be able to use the booth for photo ops throughout the year for festive occasions.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gee Mike, you are amazing! You are a one man fabrication center. I need a rocketship in 2 days, what can you do for me? j/k :lol:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Dang it! I'm one board short! AGAIN! :fie:
> 
> This time it was truly my fault. The cut list was correct, but I forgot about the front board on the table top was going to overhang a little and that threw me off
> Mike


I am convinced that successfully completing a job from a cutlist is a myth some woodworking editor came up with


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

I like it! Great photos. The one-board short comment is so true and honest. How many of us have had the same thing happen?

Bob


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Mike
It seems we always get informed of things at the last minute by ones close to us! Customers know there's lead time. Good thing we work best under pressure!
Dennis


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

64 ford said:


> Mike
> It seems we always get informed of things at the last minute by ones close to us! Customers know there's lead time. Good thing we work best under pressure!
> Dennis



I just finished building the sign. I made a couple of brackets that attach to the sign and they are bolted to the uprights.

We will be delivering it shortly. It is nice a sturdy.
Mike


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> It is nice a sturdy.
> Mike


It better be Mike, the saying is, "Kiss and tell", not "Kiss and Fall"... ;o) Looks good!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished and delivered! Nikki is a happy camper. She said her uncle was going to build it, but didn't. Finally, Sunday evening he said "ain't gonna happen". What an arse.

We delivered it around lunch time, set it up, and showed her how to disassemble and reassemble it.

Then she said the main reason she was trying to get it made was so she could create a Valentines Day announcement of the pregnancy of her second child. She will post some pics when she gets it decorated.

Here are the rest of the pics. I used the table saw to create the half lap joints for the two side frames. Glue and staples made for a sturdy frame. The 45 inch stretchers between the sides are attached with pocket screws. Then I added some support under the table top.

I made 6 inch half lap joints so the vertical sign supports could be removed for transportation. I made brackets and attached them to the sign. Then I drilled holes and bolted the sign to the supports with bolts and wing nuts.

This project is 32 inches high to the counter top. A little taller and it would make a fairly decent TIKI bar, or any kind of bar for that matter. I am pretty sure Nikki will find a lot of things to do with it as the seasons come and go.

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nikki sent me her picture of the booth. She's a good kid.
Mike


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Nikki sent me her picture of the booth. She's a good kid.
> Mike


Thanks, Mike. It's great watching a project grow from Sketchup design to final reveal. Nicely done. :yes4:


----------



## Chilton88 (Feb 16, 2015)

Super cool idea and way to step in and help her out, looks like it came out great and you got to be a part of something awesome!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nikki called again! :surprise::grin:

She asked if I could make a canopy for her stand. She wants to set up a candy display for a photo shoot.

After some back and forth texts, and a couple of pics, we came up with a plan. 

The picture she sent me was a canopy that was screwed to the stand. I proposed a framework that can be bolted to the existing stand and taken off if the stand is needed for something else. I also offered to make a sign she could paint/decorate on both sides and attach it with screws. She said yes, yes.

As it turns out, it was an easy project. I will take it to her house and install it this weekend. It consists of two brackets which bolt to the stand, and a pair of boards that attach to the brackets. She will cover the canopy with cloth of some kind and decorate the sign. I am sure I will get a picture from her photo shoot.

Here is the original pic she sent me and a link to the internet site where she found it. And a couple of drawings I sent her to look at.

DIY Lemonade Stand with Wheels - Her Tool Belt

Mike


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

All of it is terrific. I think the only thing I might do differently would be to use 1/4 ply for front, sides, sign to reduce the weight a bit. That's the old theater guy in me. But the cedar is really nice as well. Really nice of you to come through for her, I'm certain she appreciated it. Hisses to the dude who let her down.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I think I'd have hinged the end supports for flat pack transportation. But this is still going to look great.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow your a nice guy Mike , you sure put a smile on that kids face. 
I swear your the busiest man I've ever seen


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is the finished addition. Nikki is on her way to pick it up. Somewhere along the line, one of the sign legs got damaged, so I dismantled both legs and added glue and pocket screws to shore up the pieces. Nice and sturdy now.

Then it was an easy task to attach the angle brackets and the two boards that the cloth will rest on.

Since the canopy bolts on to the frame, it will be easy to remove it when it is not needed. :smile:

I will post a pic when she gets her photo shoot done.

I asked her if she was going to paint the new sign I made and she said yes, black. "That way, when I get the pic into Photoshop, I can work with it." This kid is something else.


----------

